# Where on revenue.ie is "mortgage interest relief recommencement form"



## ajapale (27 May 2009)

I got a letter from revenue advising me to submit a *"mortgage interest relief recommencement form"* online on the revenue website at www.revenue.ie.

However I cant find this *"mortgage interest relief recommencement form" *anywhere. Can anyone point out to me where it is?

Thanks aj


----------



## Marion (27 May 2009)

Is this it?

[broken link removed]

Marion


----------



## ajapale (27 May 2009)

Yes, thanks very much Marion

How did you find it?

Its not very intuitive. After you enter your pps no it asks you for your provider, the date the loan started, the percentage of the loan that went on your house, and your mortgage acccount number. I did not have all these data to hand so thats as far as I got! I dont know what questions are on subsequent pages.

Thanks again,
aj



> In order to recommence a loan account for TRS you need your Personal Public Service Number (PPSN)                          and the Loan Account number provided by your lender.
> 
> This information must match that provided on your                         original application for TRS.


----------



## tweety76 (3 Jun 2009)

ajapale said:


> Yes, thanks very much Marion
> 
> How did you find it?
> 
> ...


 
I just filled out this form today . Re "the percentage of the loan that went on your house" I thought that this was the LTV( loan to value) and rang to check but it is actually did you use 100% of the loan against the new mortgage in my case yes. So you fill in 100% unless you used part of the loan for other purposes e.g buying a car! There are no other questions to fill out on subsequent pages just a confirmation.  I wonder are the revenue taking the entries here at face value? Or do they double check ?


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Jun 2009)

tweety76 said:


> I wonder are the revenue taking the entries here at face value? Or do they double check ?


 
As far as I know, it states on either the letter you receved from Revenue , or on the recommencement application form , that the'' information supplied , must match the original information submitted ''


----------

